
Whenever I write code in Java... - fogus
http://funcall.blogspot.com/2010/04/whenever-i-write-code-in-java.html
======
drtse4
... as all the languages that come from an age where verbosity was not a
problem. Glad to see that new languages/frameworks try to address this.

